# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Windows Phone و Windows Mobile > سوال: راه اندازی فروشگاه اندرویدی در ویندوز فون

## Mostafa_

سلام دوستان 
وقت بخیر

من یه اپلیکیشن فروشگاه ، برای اندروید درست کردم ،،، 
سوال اول : با چه نرم افزار و زبون برنامه نویسی میشه همینو برای ویندوز فون درست کرد (یه مقدار با ویژوال استودیو و سی شارپ قبلا کار میکردم و بلدم)
سوال دوم : دیتابیس اندروید که برای سرور استفاده میشه mysql هست ،،، حالا همین دیتابیس رو میتونم برای نسخه ویندوز فون استافده کنم ؟؟
سوال سوم : بعد از تموم شدن اپلیکیشن کجا باید اونو پخش کنم ؟؟؟ مارکت ایرانی برای ویندوز فون هست ؟؟؟؟
سوال چهارم : من اصلا با گوشی های ویندوزی کار نکردم ،،، اپلیکیشن رو درست کنم مشکلی توی نصب و راه اندازیش برای گوشی های ویندوزی هست یا نه

سوال پنجم : الان فایلهایی که ارتباط اندروید با سرور رو برقرار میکنه رو با php نوشتم ،،، برای ارتباط سرور با گوشی ویندوزی باید چکار کنم ؟؟؟ (ASP.Net) ???
سوال ششم (مهم) : نسبت کاربرای ویندوز فون به اندروید چقدره؟؟؟ (برای این میپرسم که بدونم چقدر باید اهمیت بدم به این موضوع)

ممنون

----------


## Mostafa_

دوستان راهنمایی لطفا

----------


## Mostafa_

دوستان یه راهنمایی لطفا،،، چقدر خلوته اینجا

----------


## Khashayar0

> سلام دوستان 
> وقت بخیر
> 
> من یه اپلیکیشن فروشگاه ، برای اندروید درست کردم ،،، 
> سوال اول : با چه نرم افزار و زبون برنامه نویسی میشه همینو برای ویندوز فون درست کرد (یه مقدار با ویژوال استودیو و سی شارپ قبلا کار میکردم و بلدم)
> سوال دوم : دیتابیس اندروید که برای سرور استفاده میشه mysql هست ،،، حالا همین دیتابیس رو میتونم برای نسخه ویندوز فون استافده کنم ؟؟
> سوال سوم : بعد از تموم شدن اپلیکیشن کجا باید اونو پخش کنم ؟؟؟ مارکت ایرانی برای ویندوز فون هست ؟؟؟؟
> سوال چهارم : من اصلا با گوشی های ویندوزی کار نکردم ،،، اپلیکیشن رو درست کنم مشکلی توی نصب و راه اندازیش برای گوشی های ویندوزی هست یا نه
> 
> ...


1.با visual studio و C#‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎ 
https://ibb.co/mo4N1e

visual studio  و C++‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎

https://ibb.co/gG1kMe

2.آره

3.Windows Phone Store هست نمیدونم بشه برنامه گذاشت یانه(تحریم) (ایرانی نمیدونم)

4.windows phone emulator for visual studio

5.فرقی نمیکنه هر زبون اسکریپ نویسی که میخای میتونی استفاده کنی(بستگی به سرور داره)

6. https://www.theverge.com/2017/2/16/1...lackberry-2016
..به نظرمن به جای windows phone  برو سمت ios خیلی بهتره

----------

